# Finale di Champions League 2016 a San Siro. E' ufficiale.



## admin (18 Settembre 2014)

La notizia era nell'aria da diverso tempo, poco fa è arrivata l'ufficialità. La finale di Champions League 2015/2016 si disputerà allo stadio San Siro di Milano. 

La finale di Europa League 2015/2016, invece, si disputerà a Basilea.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La notizia era nell'aria da diverso tempo, poco fa è arrivata l'ufficialità. La finale di Champions League 2015/2016 si disputerà allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> La finale di Europa League 2015/2016, invece, si disputerà a Basilea.



Peccato che siamo poveri. Certo se magari vincessimo lo scudo quest'anno, magari in estate....


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La notizia era nell'aria da diverso tempo, poco fa è arrivata l'ufficialità. La finale di Champions League 2015/2016 si disputerà allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> La finale di Europa League 2015/2016, invece, si disputerà a Basilea.



Davvero un peccato non avere una squadra all'altezza almeno per poter puntare alla finale, qua già sarà tanto se ci qualificheremo per i gironi.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Davvero un peccato non avere una squadra all'altezza almeno per poter puntare alla finale, qua già sarà tanto se ci qualificheremo per i gironi.



un passo alla volta, iniziamo a qualificarci, per me quasi impossibile.
se poi il quasi impossibile diventasse possibile, allora con Pippo al timone potrei credere a qualsiasi impresa... ma prima bisogna qualificarsi


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un passo alla volta, iniziamo a qualificarci, per me quasi impossibile.
> se poi il quasi impossibile diventasse possibile, allora con Pippo al timone potrei credere a qualsiasi impresa... ma prima bisogna qualificarsi



Le imprese per quanto impossibili devono comunque avere una base credibile. Crederci ad oggi sarebbe da stupidi, in futuro vederemo. Spero che la dirigenza sfrutti l'occasione per far tornare il Milan un club dalle grandi ambizioni.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La notizia era nell'aria da diverso tempo, poco fa è arrivata l'ufficialità. La finale di Champions League 2015/2016 si disputerà allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> La finale di Europa League 2015/2016, invece, si disputerà a Basilea.











Il tweet è stato cancellato dopo qualche minuto ma all'inizio l'Inter non è stata calcolata di pezza


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il tweet è stato cancellato dopo qualche minuto ma all'inizio l'Inter non è stata calcolata di pezza



Ahaha FANTASTICO!!! Milano siamo noi!!!


----------

